# Come usare WhatsApp da PC o Mac?



## Harvey (8 Gennaio 2013)

Come ormai tutti sanno l'applicazione di messaggistica istantanea *WhatsApp* è diffusissima su terminali mobili di qualsiasi tipo. Ma come fare a contattare i propri amici se non si possiede uno *smartphone* di ultima generazione o una *connessione dati*?

Tramite l'utilizzo del software gratuito *BlueStacks *ci si troverà di fronte una vera e propria emulazione del sistema operativo *Android*. Questo permetterà di poter usufruire di quasi tutte le applicazioni e i giochi disponibili gratuitamente sul *Play Store*, *WhatsApp* inclusa. Ovviamente al momento della registrazione su *WhatsApp* si dovrà utilizzare il proprio numero di cellulare e ciò renderà soggetti alle normali condizioni di utilizzo del software. Dopo la verifica tramite sms saremo pronti a chattare con tutti i nostri contatti nel giro di pochi minuti.

*BlueStacks* seppur in versione beta è disponibile e funzionante sia su *Mac* che su *Windows*.


----------



## S T B (9 Gennaio 2013)

io l'ho scaricato, ma whatsapp non mi funziona!


----------



## Harvey (9 Gennaio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> io l'ho scaricato, ma whatsapp non mi funziona!



Che problema ti da?


----------



## Zago80 (9 Gennaio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> io l'ho scaricato, ma whatsapp non mi funziona!


Idem... in realtà non funziona niente... a parte sincronizzare l'accuount di google non fa niente...


----------



## S T B (9 Gennaio 2013)

mi dice: no app found. Please check network connectivity!
A te va?


----------



## Zago80 (9 Gennaio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> mi dice: no app found. Please check network connectivity!
> A te va?



uguale


----------



## Harvey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi l'applicazione scaricatela dal sito ufficiale di whatsapp (ovviamente la versione per android) dopodichè aprite l'apk scaricato con BlueStacks, funziona perfettamente...


----------



## Zago80 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Niente link esterni


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=243]Zago80[/MENTION], ho modificato il tuo post perché non sono ammessi link esterni


----------



## Zago80 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=243]Zago80[/MENTION], ho modificato il tuo post perché non sono ammessi link esterni



Pardon... Non sapevo...


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Zago80 ha scritto:


> Pardon... Non sapevo...



Tranquillo tranquillo, era solo per avvisare


----------



## prebozzio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Come ormai tutti sanno l'applicazione di messaggistica istantanea *WhatsApp* è diffusissima su terminali mobili di qualsiasi tipo. Ma come fare a contattare i propri amici se non si possiede uno *smartphone* di ultima generazione o una *connessione dati*?
> 
> Tramite l'utilizzo del software gratuito *BlueStacks *ci si troverà di fronte una vera e propria emulazione del sistema operativo *Android*. Questo permetterà di poter usufruire di quasi tutte le applicazioni e i giochi disponibili gratuitamente sul *Play Store*, *WhatsApp* inclusa. Ovviamente al momento della registrazione su *WhatsApp* si dovrà utilizzare il proprio numero di cellulare e ciò renderà soggetti alle normali condizioni di utilizzo del software. Dopo la verifica tramite sms saremo pronti a chattare con tutti i nostri contatti nel giro di pochi minuti.
> 
> *BlueStacks* seppur in versione beta è disponibile e funzionante sia su *Mac* che su *Windows*.


che tu sappia ci sono metodi per avere WhatsApp su lettori Mp3 con Android e connessione Wi-Fi?


----------



## Harvey (16 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> che tu sappia ci sono metodi per avere WhatsApp su lettori Mp3 con Android e connessione Wi-Fi?



Con esattezza non te lo so dire, conosco persone che lo usavano su ipod touch che è comunque un terminale senza sim, credo che la parte della registrazione non darebbe problemi in quanto potresti riceve il codice di conferma su un normale telefono e poi inserirlo la, più che altro non so se è proprio compatibile con il dispositivo, tu hai possibilità di installarci altri tipi di applicazioni sopra? Riesci ad accedere allo store?


----------



## prebozzio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Con esattezza non te lo so dire, conosco persone che lo usavano su ipod touch che è comunque un terminale senza sim, credo che la parte della registrazione non darebbe problemi in quanto potresti riceve il codice di conferma su un normale telefono e poi inserirlo la, più che altro non so se è proprio compatibile con il dispositivo, tu hai possibilità di installarci altri tipi di applicazioni sopra? Riesci ad accedere allo store?


Non è mio il dispositivo... è un Samsung Galaxy S, c'è montato su Android e si possono scaricare app accedendo allo store con il profilo gmail.


----------

